# Mit Fliege auf Weißfische



## Jockel13883 (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Boardies,
Ich habe an meinem Hausgewässer in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder Rotaugen und Alande beobachtet, die aktiv an der Oberfläche Insekten gefressen haben. Seit letztem Jahr besitze ich eine Fliegenrute und kann auch leidlich werfen. Leider bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, einen Versuch auf diese Fische zu unternehmen, kann mir einer sagen, welche Fliegenmuster um diese Jahreszeit auf Weißfische fängig sind? Ich könnte sowohl mit Trockenfliege als auch mit Nymphe fischen.


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Das hängt eigentlich davon ab, was so ums Gewässer rumschwirrt. Wenn Du Wiesen mit Kühen hast, sind schwarze Fliegen prima, abends gehen auch gut winzige Adams auf 24er Haken gebunden. Einfach mal eine halbe Stunde beobachten, da es 1km weiter schon wieder völlig andere Typen sein können.


----------



## fly-martin (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Hi

auf Rotaugen würd ich mit einer kleine Red Tag anfangen - geht eigentlich immer


----------



## schrotti_sw (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Ich fische auch gerne mit der Fliegenrute auf Weißfische. Da wird es nie langweilig, weil mit vielen Bissen zu rechnen ist. Für ein paar Würfe nach Feierabend ist das genau richtig. Ich nehme bevorzugt Goldkopfnympfen. Die sind eigentlich immer fängig, ob die Fische steigen oder nicht. Rotfedern, Rotaugen, Brassen, Giebel, Schleien und Karpfen konnte ich so schon fangen.


----------



## Jockel13883 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Welche Größen verwendet ihr bei den Goldkopfnymphen und wie groß sind die Kopfperlen? Hab mir nämlich ein paar selbst gebunden, aber irgendwie erscheinen mir die auf nem 8er Shrimphaken zu groß für Rotaugen.


----------



## Maok (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Für Rotaugen würde ich eher Hakengröße 14 oder 16 verwenden.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Meine Hakengrössen für kleinere Weissfische sind zwischen 16 und 24, je nach vorhandenen Fluginsekten auf dem Wasser.


----------



## Jockel13883 (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, hab mit jetzt das Buch "Neues Fliegenfischen auf Döbel Rotauge, Karpfen und co" gekauft, da steht alles drin, was ich wissen musste, jetzt gehts nächste Woche zum ausprobieren ans Wasser.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Das interessiert mich in letzter Zeit auch immer mehr. Du kannst ja mal berichten ob und wie du etwas gefangen hast. Würde mich sehr darüber freuen evtl. auch von anderen Erfahrungen zu lesen(in Sachen Karpfen natürlich auch)


----------



## Jockel13883 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Ich war am samstag mit der Fliegenrute an einem Altrhein bei Kleve auf Weißfische angeln. Leider erschwerte ein sehr starker Westwind das werfen erheblich. Ich hab es mit kleinen Nymphen versucht, aber leider keinen Biss gehabt. Später hab ich auf Matchrute mit Maden umgestellt und bemerkt, dass die friedfische extrem schlecht bissen, ich hatte also keine idealen bedingungen um es mit der Nymphe zu versuchen. Ich denke das schlechte Beissverhalten lag an dem rapiden Temperatursturz am Wochenende, deshalb werde ich es erst wieder bei stabilem Hochdruckwetter mit der Nymphe probieren.


----------



## Lord_Perth (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Hallo

Wenn du gezielt auf Döbel angeln willst solltest du es mit kleinen streamern versuchen!
so viel schnur wie möglich auswerfen und dann in langsamen zügen einstrippen!

Ansonten bist du auf Weißfisch mit den gängigen Nymphenmustern gut beraten, musst aber schauen das du runter kommst, am besten mit schweren tungsten Nymphen oder ein bleischrot ans vorfach klemmen!

hab heute an der Ruhr erfolg gehabt#h


----------



## BaFo-Schreck (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Mit Fliege auf Weißfische*

Moin !
Hier bewahrheitet sich der Spruch: Probieren geht über Studieren! Ich fische an einem kleinen Flüßchen am Niederrhein hauptsächlich auf Döbel und Hecht. Diese beiden Fischarten sind dort die Hauptfische. Wenn bei aktivem Steigen der Döbel eine Fliege nicht binnen weniger Minuten Erfolg bringt, wechsle ich sie aus. Kann aber bisher nicht sagen, daß die Döbel an bestimmten Tagen bestimmte Fliegen bevorzugen, d. h. daß man so ziemlich alle Muster mit Aussicht auf Erfolg anbieten kann.
Auf Hecht fische ich mit selbstgebundenen Streamern auf Haken Größe 1 bis 2. Da geht nach meiner Erfahrung ein in Grüntönen gehaltener "Glitzerstreamer" am besten.
Gruß
Eberhard (BaFo-Schreck)


----------

